# i5.2500k VS Xeon-1230 VS i7-2600k



## Fraggerick (30. November 2011)

Vorneweg die CPUs

Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland ~180€ für den i5
Intel Xeon E3-1230, 4x 3.20GHz, Sockel-1155, boxed (BX80623E31230) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland ~195€ für den xeon
Intel Core i7-2600, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80623I72600) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ~260€ für den i7

vom i5-2500k zum i7-2600k sind es 80€. Das wird es wohl kaum wert sein. (desswegen lass ich den mal weg)

Zum Xeon sind es aber nur 15euro. 

Nachteile Xeon:
Keine Grafik
Kein freier Multi
15€ teurer als i5 bei geringfügig weniger takt

Vorteile Xeon:
Selektierte Chips (ohne OC eher spassfrei)
Keine Grafik (wer brauch die?)
Mehr l3 Cache
4 Fake-Cores mehr
ich spar mir das "teure" mainboard

Im Prinzip ist es ein Nullsummenspiel. Cpu teurer, MoBo günstiger.

Wenn ich jetzt den i5 übertakte (und meine garantie verliere, anfangs sicher ne hemmschwelle):
was ist zukunftstauglicher? 4 kerne mit 4,5ghz oder "acht" kerne mit 3,5ghz und mehr cache?

wenn man den XEON übertakten könnte würde ich garnicht drüber nach denken was besser ist.

Habt ihr ideen?


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2011)

Also, ich bin sicher, dass 4 starke Kerne viel länger was bringen. Es ist ja sogar heute erst bei wenigen Spielen WIRKLICH ein Nachteil, nur einen Dualcore zu haben. Viele haben damals viel zu früh einen Quadcore gekauft, denn bis mind. GTA 4 war man mit einem hochgetakteten Dualcore besser dabei als mit einem mittel getakteten, aber beim Kauf sogar teureren Quadocre, und bei vielen aktuellen Spielen kommt man mit einem starken Dualcore immer noch genausogut aus wie mit einem normalem Quadcore, u.a. auch dank der Konsolen-kompatibilität, die viele Spiele sehr stark im Kern verankert haben.


ps: wieso die sind die Boards für nen xeon günstiger? Braucht man da andere? ^^


----------



## Fraggerick (30. November 2011)

ne, die laufen auf stinknormalen 1155 boards. und da man nicht takten kann reicht da ein 50euro board.

irgendwie find ich halt die 8 fakekerne geil   und es kostet kaum aufpreis...


----------



## quaaaaaak (30. November 2011)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt den i5 übertakte (und meine garantie verliere, anfangs sicher ne hemmschwelle)


ach gott mach dir deshalb keine sorgen, wir haben schon cpus mit fehlenden pins eingeschickt, kamen immer neue zurück 
um herauszufinden ob die cpu getaktet war müsste man sie im labor untersuchen und dann wird das ganze zu teuer, solange du nicht den heatspreader verbeulst oder ähnliche scherze machst, kann dir das hübsch egal sein.
bei normaler übertaktunng(luft, wasser kein LN2) sterben in der regel die boards und die netzteile früher als die cpu, und beim board is OC erlaubt 

zu deiner frage: ich würde zum i5 2500K greifen, mehr takt sollte in naher zukunft mehr bringen sagt die glaskugel. (frisch aus der reparatur)


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2011)

Die k-CPUs sind ja zudem auch zum Übertakten gedacht. Sofern die nicht wirklich EINDEUTIG wegen des OC draufgegangen ist, verlierst Du da sicher keinerlei Ansprüche. Und dass eine CPU wegen OC draufgegangen ist, wenn der User sich vorsichtig an die Grenze rantastet, bei der es stabil UND je nach CPU-Typ noch "normalwarm" ist, hab ich seit langem nicht mehr gehört. Schadensfälle passieren eher bei Noobs, die irgendwo lesen, dass zB 4,5GHz bei nem X4 965 kein großes Problem seien und dann mal eben einfach den Multi raufhauen und den Vcore um 2 Volt erhöhen...


----------



## Fraggerick (30. November 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die k-CPUs sind ja zudem auch zum Übertakten gedacht. Sofern die nicht wirklich EINDEUTIG wegen des OC draufgegangen ist, verlierst Du da sicher keinerlei Ansprüche. Und dass eine CPU wegen OC draufgegangen ist, wenn der User sich vorsichtig an die Grenze rantastet, bei der es stabil UND je nach CPU-Typ noch "normalwarm" ist, hab ich seit langem nicht mehr gehört. Schadensfälle passieren eher bei *Noobs*, die irgendwo lesen, dass zB 4,5GHz bei nem X4 965 kein großes Problem seien und dann mal eben einfach den Multi raufhauen und den Vcore um 2 Volt erhöhen...


 
mach ich meistens so 

kaykay... schade, ich hätte mich mit der cpu sicherlich anfreunden können ^^

wann sollten nochmal die ivys kommen?


----------



## Zocker15xD (30. November 2011)

> wann sollten nochmal die ivys kommen?



Kann man nicht genau sagen, geschätzt wird aber auf April 2012.


----------



## Rabowke (1. Dezember 2011)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> ne, die laufen auf stinknormalen 1155 boards. und da man nicht takten kann reicht da ein 50euro board.
> 
> irgendwie find ich halt die 8 fakekerne geil   und es kostet kaum aufpreis...


 
Was sind bitte acht Fakekerne?  

Wenn überhaupt vier HT Threads, hm? Wenn ich ehrlich bin, merkt man von diesem 4+4 recht wenig. Es gibt kaum Situationen wo mein i7 2600K ausgelastet ist, ggf. wenn ich 8 Achive zu je 5GB nebenbei entpacke, wobei hier eher die Festplatte limitiert. 

Was ich mir z.B. nicht kaufen würde wäre 2+2, dann lieber zu vier nativen Kernen greifen ( z.B. AMD ) und gut ist. Übrigens lässt sich der i7 2600K leicht und einfach übertakten, unter Last werden alle vier Kerne auf 4,3Ghz übertaktet ... was mit einem 0815 Scythe irgendwas absolut kein Problem darstellt und die Temperatur bei max. 50°C rumgammelt.

Mein 'toller' Noctua Lüfter sitzt leider noch auf meinem alten i7 860 ... ich habs voll verpeilt das die Befestigungsabstände vom 1156 = 1155 sind ... dachte die sind verändert & hab mir desshalb keine Mühe gemacht den Noctua zu demontieren.


----------



## Fraggerick (1. Dezember 2011)

Ja, vier echte kerne und 4 fakekerne. Nicht 8fakekernr ^^.

Der taskmanager zeigt halt 4 zusätzlihe kerne an, die es eigentlich nicht gibt 

Hm, wie läuft das den mit dem Turbo? Kommt der immer dann, wenn ich Leistung braun und die CPU nicht wärmer als x-grad ist? 

Wenn ich dann ne potente wakü hab und die CPU nie wirklih warm wird, ist dann bei volllast immer der Turbo für unbegrenzte Zeit an, da die x-grad nie erreicht werden?


----------



## Rabowke (1. Dezember 2011)

Der Turbo bei den nicht K Modellen springt immer dann an, wenn nur ein, zwei oder drei Kerne belastet sind. Ist nur ein Kern belastet ist der Turbo am höchsten, bei zwei Kernen sinkt die Übertaktung und bei vier Kernen unter Last hatte ich IMO +100MHz, sprich so gut wie nicht messbar.

Beim K Modell hab ich die Wahl, max. Übertakten bei Last auf einem Kern und dann absteigend, wie oben ... oder eben alle Kerne komplett übertakten, bei mir sinds vom Asusboard per Default eingestellt 4.3GHz. 

Übertaktet wird nur, wenn die Leistung gefordert wird ... sieht man schön bei CPU-Z. Im Idle unter Windows taktet die CPU mit 1.6Ghz, sprich Wärmeentwicklung und vorallem Stromverbrauch hält sich hier in Grenzen. Event. kann man das so konfigurieren das die CPU immer unter Vollast läuft, aber warum? 

Macht absolut keinen Sinn ... 

Ob man jetzt den 2600K ( oder 2700K sogar ) gg.über den 2500K wirklich benötigt ... keine Ahnung. Ich mag meinen i7 jedenfalls nicht mehr missen ... es fühlt sich alles so 'butterweich' an. 

Aber weil ich grad deine Signatur sehe: Win 7 bewertet meine CPU nur mit 7,8 ... nicht 7,9. 
Mich würde ja mal interessieren was ich für eine 7,9 benötige, bestimmt ein zwei Sockel Xenonboard ...


----------



## Fraggerick (1. Dezember 2011)

ja, kay, habs gerafft 

mein gedanke war halt: alle kerne laufen mit 3,8ghz im turbomodus WENN die cpu kalt genug ist und takten dann nach und nach runter um die max-temperatur einzuhalten, bis sie nurnoch mit 3,5ghz laufen.

mit besserer kühlung könnte der dann also immer im turbo laufen (natürlich nur bei volllast [mit 3 L?])...

gutgut... dann wart ich mal die ivebridge ab und entscheid mich dann ob ivy, sandy, xeon oder S2011


----------



## Zocker15xD (1. Dezember 2011)

> Aber weil ich grad deine Signatur sehe: Win 7 bewertet meine CPU nur mit 7,8 ... nicht 7,9.
> Mich würde ja mal interessieren was ich für eine 7,9 benötige, bestimmt ein zwei Sockel Xenonboard ...



Aach, ob man darauf immer vertrauen kann...???  Der gute alte Phenom 955er von nem Kumpel zeigt 7.9 an, und der 2600k ist da ja nochmal ne ganz andere Klasse 

Ach ja, wenn man die CPU übertaktet, gibts den Turbo Bosst dann immer noch???


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2011)

Diese windows-Einstufung ist nur sehr sehr vage, die macht ja nicht wirklich eine Benchmark. Das ist eher eine Hilfe für Laien, die wirklich keinen Schimmer haben, ob ein Programm oder Spiel laufen könnte. Wenn die CPU dann nicht mal 3,0 Punkte und die Graka nicht mal 2,0 Punkte hat, obwohl mehr fürs Spiel vorgeschlagen wird, dann weiß man halt zu 99%, dass es nicht reicht. Aber als Maßstab bei eh schon guter Hardware, um die zu Vergleichen, ist der Index untauglich.


----------



## Rabowke (1. Dezember 2011)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Aach, ob man darauf immer vertrauen kann...???  Der gute alte Phenom 955er von nem Kumpel zeigt 7.9 an, und der 2600k ist da ja nochmal ne ganz andere Klasse


Hmm ... jetzt ist mein imaginärer e-Penis gesunken! Bin mal fix nen Porsche kaufen ... brb!



> Ach ja, wenn man die CPU übertaktet, gibts den Turbo Bosst dann immer noch???


 Siehe oben.

Bei meinem Board übertaktet man nach Auslastung und damit den max. Turbo Boost oder eben gleichmäßig alle Kerne bei Last.
Ich hab alle Kerne unter Last auf 4.3Ghz & es läuft ... 

Man kann, jedenfalls wüsste ich nicht wie, die min. Geschwindigkeit jedenfalls nicht einstellen ... das ist bei mir eben 1.6Ghz. Vom starren Konzept "entweder oder" muss man sich hier halt verabschieden, aber ich wüsste nicht wo der Vorteil sein sollte seine CPU dauerhaft und zu 100% mit 4.3GHz laufen zu lassen?


----------

